# first time here



## remote starter (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi. I usually come on this website, but never have I gone to the GERD site (or felt a need to)...until now. I have had IBS-C for 10yrs but have only been diagnosed for about a year. I'm having trouble dealing with it or getting it under control. I have been on lots of meds to try to work this out and nothing seems to work. I am currently on my second wk of taking Zoloft and I am also on B/C and a few other non-related meds. I do take Fiber-con on and off as well. Three nights ago, I had a horrible attack in my sleep, though I didn't wake up, I KNOW that I had it. I sleep so deeply that I can hardly wake up for anything. So, the next night, I ate cereal at 10:30pm, laid in bed at 11:10pm and took my meds before falling asleep. I started feeling the HORRIBLE burning in my intestines, like they were on fire and I thought I was having a heart attack. Laying down made it WORSE...heck, even breathing made it worse. I had my mom take me to the ER cuz I was dry-heaving, felt like passing out, etc...I was SCARED. I got there and they diagnose me with GERD, give some nasty stuff to drink, a shot in the butt and a script for some Nexium. Now, I am SOOOOooooo scared to eat. I nibbled a little yesterday but that's IT. Now, I'm tired, feel like passing out, nauseous, HUNGRY, and my IBS is acting crazy. I have D now and I'm at WORK for crying out loud. I refuse to go at work so I just make myself in more pain. I don't know what to do. I feel like everyone else has it down and I'm just watching everyone from the outside. Can someone help??~mote


----------



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi - Please try to give the Nexium a few days to work It should help the burning. However it is best to eat as the med may have a little side effect for a few days. Try to eat early not much after 6 pm. and a little at a time . Avoid citrus and carbonated bevridges and sweets . The med will help .Also although you are feeling horrible try to calm down -you will get better. Thinking of you and Good luck


----------

